# I new at this help me



## MrsRoeder2011 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have bought my First Rooster and and wheaten may-lay hen, and i am wanting to breed my rooster with one of my 22 hens that i have..... But i don't know how to breed them, or when to breed them, or if i need to seperate them from the others so just one of my hens will be my setter, or when a hen goes in heat.......? 
Since this is my first time i don't want to do alot so that's why i only want to so one hen.....I would also want to know how offen they mate and is there such a thing as "certain day " that is better for them to mate.....Oh yea and when my chicken starts laying will i have to step in and take over and incubate them or will she do it all,where i don't have to worry about them, or at-least buy anything extra.
I was told that spring time is the best time for them to start laying or at least breed...Let me know what you can tell me.... thank you, and here is a picture of my rooster!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You are so precious! Welcome to the forum! Hens don't come into heat, a rooster will do his duty whenever he takes a notion, multiple times a day. The more hens he has, the better it will be, so that he doesn't over-use one gal. The roosters aren't very tender to the gals, so if he has more than one to choose from, then nobody gets roughed up! The girls will lay nearly every day, and the eggs should start being fertile within a couple of weeks of him being around. Now if they set on the eggs is called "broody", and that is a hormonal change. You can't do anything to make them broody, they become broody after laying a clutch, or in other words, some eggs. Some breeds are better broodies that others, like silkies. They are fantastic broodies, and great mothers. Or, you can get an incubator, and hatch your own! Great questions!! If you have any more, please ask, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i think its best for mom to do the work because she will protect them and keep them warm. also gather eggs until spring and then let them set. sometimes one hen will sit on all eggs. i had one do this. she was stealing everyones eggs and hatched 13.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

You'll know when a hen becomes broody. Usually not in the winter/colder months. When a hen becomes broody, she'll sit on the nest and refuse to get off. She may try and peck your hand if you try to take the eggs away. She'll "growl" at you and make other weird noises. She'll fluff up her feathers. If you do have a broody and want her to hatch the eggs, it's a fantastic experience, but be sure to separate the hen and her eggs from rest of the flock. The other chickens might hurt the chicks. Put the hen and eggs in a nice quiet dark place with food and water. You hen will know what to do. Just leave her be. Don't be afraid to ask more questions.


----------

